# Can you Object to Boss Sitting Behind You.



## pudds (13 Jul 2011)

Have to say I feel intimidated by this but I hope its nothing personal as I am a good worker. This is just a scheme not the department of finance.

Before I consider making my discomfort known, do I have any real grounds for objecting to this situation in general apart from personal ones that is.


----------



## onq (13 Jul 2011)

Nope, not as far a I can see.

I have worked closely with people senior to me all my life.
I observed them all very closely and learned a huge amount.

If you're a good, honest worker, you should have no underlying problem.
However, "real grounds" aside, the fact that you feel intimidated is itself a ground.

Some people can impress merely by their presence and/or intelligence, and a shy person can feel intimidated.
When strength of personality is augmented by their very real power over your career and finances it can be overwhelming.
Talk to your HR manager or Line manager, but if its a small company its a difficult call, particularly when the "problem" is the boss.

Sometimes chance seating arrangements can be career-makers or career-breakers, depending on how well things go.
I might suggest a different desk arrangement - right angles, not facing - and I would not refer to it being the boss behind you.
Definitely don't ask to be moved away fro the boss - think of the  message that sends - and try to improve your professional relationship.

ONQ.

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be    taken.
Competent legal and business professionals should be asked to advise in    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at    hand.


----------



## Eithneangela (13 Jul 2011)

What exactly is your point?  Do you feel threatened physically, sexually, intellectually?  Maybe your boss is trying to help you and make you feel looked after?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jul 2011)

lots of people sit in open plan offices with people behind them. 

It is normal for a supervisor to be able to see their team and to see what they are doing. 

Brendan


----------



## JP1234 (14 Jul 2011)

A number of years ago I started a new job, after my 2 weeks training I was placed directly opposite the department manager. Yes, I felt a bit nervous and intimidated at first but he was doing nothing wrong and I just had to live with it. In the end, it worked out fine, he chatted to me and I found it easier to ask him for help.

The boss has to sit somewhere. If you are doing your work and he/she is not doing anything to deliberately intimidate or harass you then I can't see what grounds you would have to object.


----------



## monagt (14 Jul 2011)

pudds said:


> Have to say I feel intimidated by this but I hope its nothing personal as I am a good worker. This is just a scheme not the department of finance.
> 
> Before I consider making my discomfort known, do I have any real grounds for objecting to this situation in general apart from personal ones that is.



What a question!  The Boss can sit anywhere he/she likes. In some small offices in private industry the desks are so close, people could be sharing a seat. Live with it and don't be seen as a complainer. In the future you may have something real important to complain about and then you will be taken seriously.


----------



## Complainer (14 Jul 2011)

pudds said:


> This is just a scheme not the department of finance.
> 
> Before I consider making my discomfort known, do I have any real grounds for objecting to this situation in general apart from personal ones that is.


Do you mean a Community Employment Scheme or what?

Is the boss sitting over your shoulder watching every move, or just at the next desk beside you?


----------



## pudds (16 Jul 2011)

sorry been away for a few days but thanks for all your replies, will leave it rest there as I don't want to be too specific.


----------



## buzybee (18 Jul 2011)

I would not worry about boss sitting behind you.  Provided you are not on the internet regularly, and are doing your work, it should be no problem.

I work for a govt. organisation (on maternity leave now).  I had colleagues sitting behind me when I was at work.  I found that bosses can be a lot more decent and humane than colleagues.

We are not allowed eat at our desks.  When I was pregnant I would get very hungry (and had a little nausea in the mornings) and would often eat a banana or a cracker at my desk.  My boss sat opposite me and would not comment on this.  However colleagues were not so forgiving...

You might work out better to have a boss sitting behind you rather than a colleague.  If you went into the internet at lunchtime for 10 mins, your boss would know you were only in the internet for 10 mins.  However, if you had a colleague sitting behind you they could tell everyone that you were in the internet for 'ages and ages'.


----------

